# Got my old 5hp Tecumseh running.



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

The old engine is running pretty good now but not as good as the Predator 212cc that replaced it. Here is a little video of it running. I know a used Tecumseh isn't worth too much now. It does seems to be mechanically sound and started fairly easy on a 70 degree day. Much louder then the quiet Predator 212cc though so I really do not miss it. 





​


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have sold a bunch of small 5 Hp tecs and Briggs that were in running condition for 60 to 100 dollars.

Many including myself like the old loud clunkers. Yours should be more valuable even just to keep around because of the camshafts Pto pulley.

Find an old machine with an blown 2 shaft engine and out yours on and sell it.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gusto you said a "what" six Tecumseh 5 hp??

Sounds good Gusto...Good Job.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Gusto you said a "what" six Tecumseh 5 hp??
> 
> Sounds good Gusto...Good Job.


1996 Tecumseh


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gotcha!!!!


----------

